# exercise - anyone hate it?



## mspixieears (Mar 23, 2006)

Duh, I'm sure heaps of people hate exercise, but I wanted to know if anyone out there is as odd as me.

I don't need to exercise for weight reasons, but don't go out of my way to exercise. I much prefer 'incidental' exercise - walking around the city heaps, playing my musical instrument (which is hard muscle work!). I've also done yoga in the past but can't afford it at present.

But recently, I decided that being sedentary isn't so good, especially as I have depression (which makes me want to be inside and curled up!), so I'm really trying to go out of my way to bike ride for half an hour 2-3 times a week. Plus, spending a lot of time writing and researching on the computer means I have to spend a lot of time sitting, as the things I work on are important to me.

When I'm active and commuting a lot, I do get fit really quickly, but unless it's part of what needs to be done in a day, I won't exercise! 

Any tips on how to break out of this thinking? Any suggestions welcomed!


----------



## Shawna (Mar 23, 2006)

I'll send Graham to live with you for a week and I guarantee you'll be off your feet and out the door in no time........probably pulling out your hair and screaming as you go   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Boy, he's been a handful this week.  I hate exercising too.  I haven't been to the gym in months.  I think that might be why I feel so crappy, but maybe it's just life too.  Who knows.  At least spring is on its way and we'll be outdoors more.  Yay!


----------



## Janice (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_At least spring is on its way and we'll be outdoors more.  Yay!_

 
w00000oo0!!!!!!!!


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_I'll send Graham to live with you for a week and I guarantee you'll be off your feet and out the door in no time........probably pulling out your hair and screaming as you go_

 
Aw, am sorry to hear that hon!

I don't really like walking around in my neighbourhood because it's...not seedy but there are weird blokes about and they like to yell things. Can't get away with that sort of thing in the city centre.

But am planning to bike ride a bit after supper.


----------



## user3 (Mar 24, 2006)

*raises hand* HATE IT!

I would much rather clean house or work in my yard.

Every minute spent working out is no fun to me.

I record shows on my DVR and play them back while I workout so I can try to not think about what I am doing. I just peddle away on my bike.


----------



## GimpyPoop (Mar 29, 2006)

Yo,
Maybe volunteer to do Habitat for Humanity or something like that?  It involves manual labor so it'd be exercise, but then it's also really beneficial for other people and you know, yourself too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



LN


----------



## JunkaLunk (Mar 30, 2006)

hahaha, It really depends how I'm working out.  If Im going to spend twenty minutes or more tightening my buns and streghthening my abs, etc etc i have to find it at least a little fun.  

I use to love running on my tred mill, but now its just so god damn boring and I hate it.  I think yoga is fun, and alot of fast paced work outs, and excercising out doors.  For me trying new excercises keeps me liking excercising, excuse my bad grammar.   haha,  and when i find one i love (yoga) all the more power!!!!


----------



## glamella (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm the opposite. I enjoy exercising. But I hate cooking, which means it's annoying to eat well.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 3, 2006)

I like cooking! I'm happy to be active but "run for fun? What the hell kind of fun is that?!" (quote from Back to the Future 3). Heh heh.


----------



## .nicole. (Apr 4, 2006)

a lot of people dont' exercise just to keep weight off, its to help keep your body healthy...


----------



## Butterfly Princess (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't mind excersising but the problem with me is motivation. Actually getting up and getting to the gym or getting outside. I have recently started running around the block with my sister cause I am waiting for a new gym that is opening up in a week and a half. Maybe if you could have an excersise partner it would seem better?


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 7, 2006)

That'd be great, thanks for suggesting that. Sadly, my pals live soooo far away from me, so it's too hard to organise that sort of thing. I hardly get time to see them as it is!

That's one of the things I miss about living closer to the city - you can walk to everything, but here you have to drive to everything because stores etc. are all so far apart.

I'm going to have to whip out those raunchy Denise Austen video tapes, methinks. *shudder* My dad got them for my mum, but me and my bro used to do them in primary school together after class!


----------

